# Web domain names



## Hagakure (Feb 16, 2005)

I hope I am in the right section so forgive me if I'm not. I have been picked to create a website for my taekwondo school. The only problem is our school doesn't have an official name and my instructors want me to brainstorm some .com names. So if you guys could help me come up with a catchy name I would be eternally thankful. We belong to the ITF or International Taekwondo Federation.


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 16, 2005)

Well, can you find a directory of ITF schools?  Or just find directories.  Most of the good names have already been taken just a different Black Tiger Taekwondo School in  a different state. If your master, owner doesn't want to use his name as the school name or there is more than one person doing the instructing, then it gets to be like United Taekwondo, or regional like Southwest Taekwondo etc.  You need to just look at lists of schools and just start listing them...one name might lead to another that isn't listed.  My 2c TW


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 16, 2005)

TKD of "whatever the town name is" or a regional name would work


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 16, 2005)

In Austin I thought about NorthAustinKenpoKarate.com, so geography is a good identifier especially if the name is not already taken.  It can be the instructor's name e.g. Ed Parker's Kenpo Karate or his association initials,  my association is *www.akts.us*.  

 You can always be "Kwoondo.com" it is not taken, etc.  Ask the kids class for ideas or poll students.

 My site was small and for my students only, then ended up being my 4th degree thesis, see *Kenpo-Texas.com
*
 These are shameless plugs, but I had thought about centexkenpo.com, a competetor/friend of mine already had AustinKenpoKarate.com which is easy to remember, but hard to type.

 -Michael


----------



## Samurai (Mar 2, 2005)

Something like   <yourtown>ITF.com  (example: ChicagoITF.com)

Something with KICK in it might be OK - ChicagoKICK.com

You can check domain names at http://www.netsol.com

Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## tsdclaflin (May 7, 2005)

Easy to remember and clearly identifiable.

Your url is the first key for search engines.


----------



## arnisador (May 7, 2005)

I'd go with ChicagoTaekwondo.com or ChicagoTKD.com or ChicagoITF.com or the like (assuming Chicago is the city).


----------

